# How do democrat run cites get away with putting blacks in jail for 2 year for gun possession?



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America? 
Why can’t a lawyer challenge them in federal court and have they dismissed? Or have the feds come in and FORCE local  municipalities to release them ?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?
> Why can’t a lawyer challenge them in federal court and have they dismissed? Or have the feds come in and FORCE local  municipalities to release them ?



If you are a convicted felon, you cannot be in possession of a firearm.

That is federal law.   The states and city laws do not matter.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?
> ...


Not sure what your talking about can you read?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I read fine.   Not sure why you don't understand my answer.

You asked "how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?".
I answered with one possible way to get jail time for gun possession in America.


----------



## Dekster (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Federal law bans felons period.  Even if your rights get restored at the state level, the feds will not recognize that right.  Step foot on federal property as a felon with a gun, your state rights won't mean crap.  Actually they could arrest you anyway, but it is getting caught on federal property like a park is what usually gets people in trouble.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Exactly.     Which is why I wonder about his response to my post.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


How do you by pass the 2nd amendment?


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Who said someone had a felony?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They’ve bypassed that long ago. But they’re still diligently whittling away at what’s left of it.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?
> ...



Yet these convicted Felons are out in a year or two due to plea deals, and get guns illegally to commit violent crime and murder yet again.  They don't follow gun laws, or any other laws.  This is the biggest problem, not guns.  It is Felons getting out too soon.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

No one is saying they have a felony . I’m
Saying if you get pulled over and they retrieve a gun they get two years in jail and a felony.. 

WHY!?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?
> Why can’t a lawyer challenge them in federal court and have they dismissed? Or have the feds come in and FORCE local  municipalities to release them ?



Because the left only yell about blacks in prison nationally, they will never out the fact that it is Democrat cities that actually do most of the imprisoning


----------



## Vastator (Sep 17, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The problem is that the punishments for crimes are neither severe enough to achieve public satisfaction; nor are they a deterrent. Punishments should both be feared by the would be law breaker; and severe enough that the public can be satisfied that a person has paid the price for their transgression. This limpwristed policy of putting people in time out, and then treating them like second class citizens (subjects) for the rest of their lives is both unconstitutional, and wholly ineffective. Not to mention dangerous.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The big city Democrat DA's want fast convictions and to avoid trials so they offer plea deals where they drop some of the charges and lessen others.  The Perp agrees to the deal and instead of spending 10 years in jail gets two years and is out in a year and a half for good behavior.  Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 17, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


Plea deals should be outlawed as well. The State either has a case; or it doesn’t.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

Just imagine being a black kid in a bad neighborhood getting picked on by gang members so you get a gun, get caught with it and your life is over.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?
> Why can’t a lawyer challenge them in federal court and have they dismissed? Or have the feds come in and FORCE local  municipalities to release them ?




I agree.  

I thought it was clearly a miscarriage of justice when the great black guy, Plaxico Burress got 2 years for possessing a firearm in New York.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



The problem is there are just too many criminals, and the court systems and jails are clogged.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 17, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


Maybe. But then one has to ask is it really practical, or effective punishment to “incarcerate” all criminals? There are plenty of non violent offenders taking up valuable prison space that is more deservingly taken up by criminals who represent an actual physical danger to the public. Additional methods of exacting justice for transgressions should be looked into. And once the punishment is carried out... it’s over. Life sentences for something as arbitrary, and inconsistent as “a felony” are unconstitutional, and ineffective.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 17, 2019)

Why do Republicans even pretend to care about African-Americans when they elect people in the office that laughingly joke they would love to go to public hangings. What is it you think they’re talking about? Not public hangings of white people. 

Mississippi Senator Cindy Hyde-Smith Joked About Going to a ‘Public Hanging’


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why do Republicans even pretend to care about African-Americans when they elect people in the office that laughingly joke they would love to go to public hangings. What is it you think they’re talking about? Not public hangings of white people.
> 
> Mississippi Senator Cindy Hyde-Smith Joked About Going to a ‘Public Hanging’




When America- and other countries- had public hangings, they were done with criminals of all ethnicities, not just blacks.

BTW, she was talking about legal, judicial hangings, not lynch parties.  The GOP has always been against lynchings.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why do Republicans even pretend to care about African-Americans when they elect people in the office that laughingly joke they would love to go to public hangings. What is it you think they’re talking about? Not public hangings of white people.
> 
> Mississippi Senator Cindy Hyde-Smith Joked About Going to a ‘Public Hanging’


Lol have you seen the violence numbers in Chicago and seeing obama laugh? Why did he give up? Doesn’t he have a influence? What’s he doing?


----------



## Meathead (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?
> ...


So how is it all these thugs are killing each other?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



SCOTUS has ruled that the 2nd can be limited in certain ways, like not allowing felons to own firearms.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> No one is saying they have a felony . I’m
> Saying if you get pulled over and they retrieve a gun they get two years in jail and a felony..
> 
> WHY!?



Some cities make it difficult to get a CCW.    And people pay the price.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Grease the right palm, and you can get just about any judge, to say anything.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> SCOTUS has ruled that the 2nd can be limited in certain ways, like not allowing felons to own firearms.




Well, where is judicial review at in Article III?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 17, 2019)

Federal property. Pffft.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Omg that’s not my question you idiot


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No one is saying they have a felony . I’m
> ...


Not a good answer


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



OMG but its the question you fucking asked, moron.      If you have a different question, you should ask it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Whether it is good or not, it is an answer to what you asked.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> That is federal law.   The states and city laws do not matter.



Which turns the constitution upside down.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Where did I say felons ?? They are putting non felons in jail for possession.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 17, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why do Republicans even pretend to care about African-Americans when they elect people in the office that laughingly joke they would love to go to public hangings. What is it you think they’re talking about? Not public hangings of white people.
> 
> Mississippi Senator Cindy Hyde-Smith Joked About Going to a ‘Public Hanging’


Stupid statements is a conviction from you for all. But maybe from his point of view he sees endless crimes of black versus white, black murders, black riots in malls and places of business, and so much more. And in all of this very little said about it by the prog controlled media but they do show the action by surveillance camera or any individual one at least locally because it brings ratings. I am sorry. But the real Klan has a deep tan. The proof is people are moving away from it if they can. And have been.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You didn't define the charges or the person.  You just asked "how the yell do you get jail time for gun possession in America?".    I answered the question.    And knowing that you have said that you are, in fact, a convicted felon, it is no stretch to provide this answer.

And just by way of FYI, my answer fit your question perfectly well.    Rather than go off and start calling names, why not just clarify what you meant.   You still havent done that, except to talk about a kid getting a gun to protect himself from gang members.   And that presents an age problem in both buying the gun and possessing the gun.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Dude your are a mooooron,, assume, five stupid answers,, go away old man, your filerbusting is tired


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Just because you asked a vague question does not make the answer wrong.   It is absolutely correct and valid.

Just keep stomping your feet.  Maybe your tantrum will work at some point.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What are the people being charged with?

How old are the people being charged?


----------



## Dekster (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Your avatar....


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You added felon to it.. are you that racist? I said blacks.. you think they are all
Felons?


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 17, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


Cool story


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Whether black or white, anyone convicted of a felony will go to jail if found in possession of a firearm.

You provided no details about the charges.  Perhaps if you had given some description of the charges I could have answered differently.  But you didn't.   You asked a vague question.   And have spent the last 4 pages complaining about the answer rather than clear up what you meant.

In other words, as usual it is someone else's fault when you fucked up.


----------



## Dekster (Sep 17, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I know.


----------

